# can't download new version of itunes7.0.2.



## mitzi41 (Apr 12, 2007)

i got an ipod nano shuffle for my birthday last week and when i try to load it up the computer tells me i have to download the new itunes v7.0.2. so i try to do that except when i hit the free download button i get a message telling me that microsoft has aproblem and has to close and i get thrown off the net. what can i do? i've just spent the whole morning importing music onto my computer from my CD's and now they won't load onto the ipod.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

go to www.itunes.com and enter your email and download from there


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like your computer has a problem. 
Try this.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html


----------

